
Ask HN: Anybody still writing JavaScript that does not need to be transpiled? - oneweekwonder
I enjoy writing js code that does not need transpiling. To achieve this I do rely on underscore, backbone, jquery; yes in 2018. It also mean I just have to ctrl+r my browser to run things.<p>To minify my code I use Google Closure Compiler. Because I dislike the npm toolchain.<p>But I do wonder if I should not &quot;get with the times&quot;.<p>Also I don&#x27;t actually know where to start if I want to use a &quot;modern&quot; web framework. Because one is spoiled for choice and they move fast.<p>I actually want to invest time into the Google Closure Library or another more established&#x2F;old framework eg, dojo, ember, or even OpenUI5. Is that taking a step back?<p>Currently my relative advance web app ways in at 1.4 MB(app and libs) which gives you spreadsheet like editing and filtering(slickgrid ftw) with crud ui&#x27;s generated from json-schemas.<p>So I want to ask the HN community: Am I alone in the way I think?<p>edit: I don&#x27;t want to be a front-end dev, unfortunately it is a necessary evil for webdev atm.
======
dylanhassinger
For any given project, I aim to use the simplest tool possible. This means
vanilla JavaScript/jQuery and straight CSS unless there's a reason to make the
project more complicated.

(But modern browsers support a lot of ES6 without transpiling, so if legacy
browser support is not needed I do use ES6 features.)

When I do need to use a framework, i choose Vue.js, because it is the most
flexible and does not require transpiling.

~~~
oneweekwonder
> i choose Vue.js, because it is the most flexible and does not require
> transpiling.

Thanks moved it up my list to look into.

------
existencebox
Not alone in the least. I'll give both the pros and cons of this to my eyes.

pro: I keep my side project work _aggressively simple._ I want tech stacks
that don't have complex/hard to maintain build systems, dev environments, or
toolchains. I want to be able to spin up a new dev env in a matter of minutes
and without needing to remember what nonsense I put together and at what
versions and etc etc. My goal in my side work is to get right to the point of
Building Things with minimal overhead; and it's a constant balance of avoiding
adding additional complexity without being too resistant to new
tools/techniques.

Con: "I miss typescript." I use it at work, and I find it makes coding in JS
_significantly_ more effective and less error prone. I think for my next big
project I'd definitely utilize it. (This is actually the only really glaring
thing I find myself wanting for, even on old-style angular there aren't
"significant friction points" enough to motivate me to upgrade yet.)

~~~
oneweekwonder
> I want tech stacks that don't have complex/hard to maintain build systems,
> dev environments, or toolchains.

I need to confess it is 90% of the fun.

> Con: "I miss typescript." I use it at work,

I like the idea of typescript, but I'm adamant on no transpiling.

------
icedchai
You're not alone. When I do small projects, I _much_ prefer the approach you
describe. My skills are mostly on the back end, and I find it more efficient
to work with older tech. JQuery and JQueryUI are fine for many projects.

~~~
oneweekwonder
What mvc pattern or library do you use with $?

~~~
icedchai
None.

